# [H - PVE] Die Raidrunners auf Arygos suchen:



## PornistOr (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

wir, die Raidrunners auf dem Server Arygos (PVE/Horde), suchen weitere Mitstreiter für WotLK. 

Unser Raidprogress: 
BC: 
MH clear
BT clear
SW 3/6 pre 3.0

Aktueller Content:
10 er Content clear
25 er Content
1k Winter
Obsidansanktum 
Naxx bis Saphiron
Alles was uns dort von weiteren Erfolgen abhält sind Spieler.



Folgende Klassen werden aktuell gesucht: 

- Druiden (Resto / Feral) 
- 1-2 Schurken 
- Schamanen (jegliche Skillung [dringendst Enhancer!]) 
- Priests (Shadow / Holy) 
- Paladine (Prot / Holy, am liebsten 1 Allrounder) 
- 1-2 Todesritter (DD/Tank) 
- 1-2  Magier 
- 1-2  Hexenmeister 
- Krieger 
- Jäger 



Wir erwarten von unseren Mitgliedern neben der Aktivität: 

- perfekte Beherrschung der eigenen Klasse (dies beinhaltet auch alternative Skillungen raiddienlich spielen zu können). Du beschäftigst dich selbständig mit Theorycrafting und deinem Klassenforum um stets 110% aus deinem Char rauszuholen? Dann bist du hier richtig  

- bestmögliche Verzauberungen und Sockelung 

- raiddienliche Skillung und die Bereitschaft für bestimmte Encounter umzuskillen 

- optimale Raidvorbereitung (Pots, Buff-Food, Flasks/Elixiere, Demon-Slayer/Haste-Pots usw...) 

- dein Equipstand zeigt uns, dass du dir bewusst bist welche Aufgaben dich in Wotlk erwarten und du wirklich gewillt bist unseren Raid zu verstärken und nach vorn zu bringen. T7 ist keine Pflicht, jedoch sollte dein Gear uns zeigen dass du dir im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten die größte Mühe gegeben hast dein Gear zu perfektionieren. Bitte seid selbstkritisch genug und fragt euch einfach ob ihr mit eurem Gear in der Lage seid eine Verstärkung für uns zu sein. 

- Wiperesistenz 

- Selbständiges Informieren und Recherchieren über anstehende Boss-Encounter. Lernbereitschaft! 

- Erwachsenes Verhalten! 

- Ein funktionierendes Headset und TS2-Client 

- Eine stabile Internet-Verbindung 

- Eine Raid-Beteiligung von mindestens 75% 



Was wir dir bieten können: 

- Eine Gilde die bereits vor und in BC erfolgreich geraidet hat und dies auch mit Wotlk tut. 

- erfahrene und souveräne Raidleitung 

- einen "im Rahmen gehaltenen" Raidkader bestehend aus atm 36 Accounts der auch dir eine hohe Raidbeteiligung ermöglichen kann. 

- Raidplaner mit DKP-System http://raidrunners-arygos.de 

- WoW Webstats 

- hilfsbereite, nette Member 

- Homepage mit Forum 

- Teamspeak 


Unsere Raidzeiten sind wie folgt: 
Mo: 19:00-23:00 
Di: 19:00-23:00 
Mi: Raidfrei 
Do: 19:00-23:00 
Fr: Raidfrei 
Sa: 17:00-~23:00 
So: 17:00-23:00 

Sollten wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, kannst du uns gerne entweder per Bewerbung in unserem Forum, Forums-PM oder inGame kontaktieren. Nehmt eure Chance wahr, überzeugt uns in eurer Bewerbung und dem darauf folgenden TS-Gespräch dass ihr sowohl menschlich als auch spielerisch eine Bereicherung für uns seid. Scheut euch nicht euch zu bewerben, auch wenn ihr keine der o.g. Klassen spielt. Für Ausnahmespieler haben wir immer ein offenes Ohr.  

Für weitere Fragen stehen folgende Ansprechpartner Ingame, sowie per Forums-PM zur Verfügung: 
- Entassadar 
- Taress 
- Nirrti 

MfG


----------



## Rexî (17. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## PornistOr (19. Dezember 2008)

und hoch damit

/push


----------

